# Cambalache > Cambalache - General >  SALVAR A ELLA

## Ella

> El ser mayor de edad no implica madurez mental, fijáos en omaller. Lo que si puede incluir es una pila de canas cuando la mayoría de edad se cambia por la vejez. Que quede claro que en este último supuesto ni he mencionado ni voy a mencionar a Zarkov.


(que conste tambien que le plo blanco que aparece en mi avatar no es mio...   :Lol:  )
dije que era mayor de edad por si alguien pensara que mariano vende aprovechandose de la mi inosencia en contra de la voluntad d emis padres (quienes tampoco me compran magia).

----------


## ignoto

Mezclarte a ti con la palabra inocencia en una misma frase (no digamos ya lo de suponerte inocente) es algo que no pienso hacer.
 :Lol:  
Si el resto de mujeres fuesen la mitad de espabiladas que tú, yo me ordenaba monje.
 :Lol:  

Edito:

P.D. Que conste que me encanta la sonrisa que pones en tu último avatar.

----------


## Ella

como supongo que esto se movera a cambalache...continuemos
yo soy inocente pura y virignal, necesito un hombre que me haga conocer los placeres pecaminosos de la vida, y me lleve por el camino de la pasion...  :Wink:

----------


## ignoto

¡Yo! ¡Yo! ¡Yo! ¡Yo! ¡Yo!
¡Me lo pido!
Digoooo...
Me ofrezco gentilmente a ello.

----------


## shark

:shock:

----------


## zarkov

Sobre la edad y la madurez:

Yo, por ejemplo, sigo estando verde. Tan verde, que si me muerden todavía crujo.

Y sobre las inocentes:

Fíate de ellas y no corras. Ejemplos como Blancanieves, La Bella Durmiente, Cenicienta y Letizia O. son ilustrativos.

----------


## Ella

ey!!; como habeis cortado por alli :Confused: 
no se entiende....teniais que haber cortado desde lo de ignoto....
me aferrare a mi calida dulzura e intentare no exaltarme por esto....

(proximamente..botin...a  la carga mis valientes!!!)

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> como supongo que esto se movera a cambalache...continuemos
> yo soy inocente pura y virignal, necesito un hombre que me haga conocer los placeres pecaminosos de la vida, y me lleve por el camino de la pasion...


Efectivamente parte del hilo ha sido movida a cambalache.

En cuanto a tu necesidad de salvación... Bien, soy maduro, pelirrojo, INGENIERO, vivo en Madrid, soy 'mágico' con los dedos y con... bueno, 'mágico'. 

Ahora mismo te envío un e-mail para concretar tu 'iniciación a la pasión'.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Me traigo un mensaje tardío del hilo anterior puesto por Ingod.




> Iniciado por Ella
> 
> yo soy inocente pura y virignal, necesito un hombre que me haga conocer los placeres pecaminosos de la vida, y me lleve por el camino de la pasion... 
> 
> 
> ¿La vida tiene placeres pecaminosos?... Si tú los conoces es que tu inocencia ya pasó el límite hace tiempo.  
> 
> A mí mujer le gusta que compre libros de magia, pero no le gusta que compre accesorios de magia. No sé qué podría pasar si ve en la mesilla de noche un fp... ¿Vicios nocturnos?... Espero que no se le pasen por la cabeza cosas raras.:twisted: 
> 
> Y volviendo al post, ayer me llegó un pedido de tiendamagia, estupendamente como siempre, y de paso metieron el dvd con la inauguración de la nueva tienda para ponerme los dientes largos. El dvd no tiene desperdicio, ¡haced vuestro pedido ya si no lo habéis hecho todavía para que os lo incluyan! (No, no tengo comisión de ninguna clase por incitar al consumismo mágico, que conste en acta).

----------


## BusyMan

Se dice IN-GE-NIE-RO, 

Esa frase me marcó ''soy IN-GE-NIE-RO'' (y también mu feo, si se me permite el comentario, olvidé decirle).

Claudia, es que ese día fue traumáticamente divertido, lo siento pero entre tu amiga Vicky, el IN-GE-NIE-RO y el grupo de teatro mezclando temas musicales de El Fantasma de la Ópera con la obra de Los Ladrones Somos Gente Honrada...

----------


## zarkov

¿Y dónde será el gatillazo querido O'Malley? Perdón, quise decir la iniciación.

----------


## ignoto

No preguntes dónde, pregunta cuando.
Que últimamente a omaller le está costando mucho conseguir recetas para la viagra.
Y como si no se toma tres o cuatro noooo... pues eso.

----------


## ingodwetrust

¡Juas!... He desaparecido por unos instantes, me siento como el "Deibi Blain" ese.....

Gracias O'ma. por cierto, ¿y ese casco qué tal va?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Menuda tropa..... :roll: 

Ingod: El casco genial. Ya estoy trabajando en su uso... es posible que lo use pronto en un sitio muy especial.... (no me dejan dar más pistas)

----------


## Ella

> En cuanto a tu necesidad de salvación... Bien, soy maduro, pelirrojo, INGENIERO, vivo en Madrid, soy 'mágico' con los dedos y con... bueno, 'mágico'..


mmmm....papito....eso de los dedos me ha hecho estremecer
tenemos que hablar que tengo unac nueva rutina del din dog/boca, solo tendrias que tener tripode y venirte a mi casa a grabarnos una sesion magica...

bussy, yo tambien recuerdo ese dia, porque no me devolviste mi video(prestado hace mas de un año) y me intentaste timar con el dvd dandome una caja vacia, haciendome un cambianzo..etc, etc, etc   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## ignoto

¡Eh!
¡Que yo me ofrecí primero!

----------


## Ella

venga,vale, no os peleis, quien la arrastre por el suelo gana

----------


## ignoto

Entonces omaller no tiene ninguna oportunidad. 
¡El otro día no pudo hacer aguas menores en un bar porque olvidó la lupa en casa!

----------


## shark

> [
> mmmm....papito....eso de los dedos me ha hecho estremecer
> tenemos que hablar que tengo unac nueva rutina del din dog/boca, solo tendrias que tener tripode y venirte a mi casa a grabarnos una sesion magica...



 :shock:  pero ...... pero.....

----------


## ignoto

Por si abre la boca:

Quedan excluidos de optar al premio los que no luzcan una melena suntuosa en la parte superior de la cabeza.

La cabeza de arriba, lo otro es desagradable mencionarlo delante de una dama.

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Menuda tropa..... :roll: 
> 
> Ingod: El casco genial. Ya estoy trabajando en su uso... es posible que lo use pronto en un sitio muy especial.... (no me dejan dar más pistas)


¿Tu mujer no te deja dar más pistas? (espero que se quedase tranquila con la notita)... Si va a ser en un local público dímelo, y a ver si me puedo acercar por Madrid para verte, que tiene que ser "interesante".

Oye, que la rutina con el trípode ya es un clásico... ¿Recordáis el anuncio en el que sale uno con una pajarita en el cuello, las manos en la nuca y tocando el piano?... Pues O'Ma le enseñó todo lo que sabe.... ¡¡TIEMBLA ELLA!!

Y a proposito de arrastres por el suelo.... Tened cuidado porque yo conozco a uno que al miccionar (qué fino) desde un puente sabe si el agua está fresquita o no... Lo llamamos el termómetro.... :shock:

----------


## ignoto

¿omaller le enseñó a encajar pianazos en... ahí?

----------


## ingodwetrust

Bueno, el piano estaba delante, así es que en el caso de O'Ma no sé si fue con el asunto o con el "sobrante abdominal"..... (Ahora es cuando el fin de mi existencia está cerca... ¡glups!)

----------


## ignoto

No te preocupes porque omaller tiene muy asumido lo del sobrante abdominal.
Para hacer aguas menores, además de la lupa también utiliza un espejo para rodear el "obstáculo.
El único problema real que tiene es que sufre enormemente cuando se cae de frente. Por aquello de no alcanzar el suelo con manos ni pies y verse obligado a precisar ayuda para regresar a una postura digna.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Obviando a los envidiosos te diré, querida ELLA, que tengo 2 trípodes: Para sujetar elementos electrónico visuales (cámaras de fotos, vídeo..) y un trípode 'natural'....

 :twisted:

----------


## eidanyoson

:shock:  :shock:  Lo que me he estado perdiendo  :shock:  :shock: 

 Menos mal que a mi me van las mujeres peligrosas y malvadísimas, así que Ella no tiene nada que hacer ¡que si nooooo!

----------


## zarkov

A mí me seguís pareciendo unos guarros.
Y sobre tamaños: dime de lo que presumes...
En mi caso no tengo que presumir. La realidad es lo que tiene.

----------


## ignoto

En efecto. La realidad es lo que tiene. Montones de lágrimas añorando pasados momentos de gloria, mas bien escasos y no tan gloriosos como quisiera alguno.

----------


## shark

> Por si abre la boca:
> 
> Quedan excluidos de optar al premio los que no luzcan una melena suntuosa en la parte superior de la cabeza.
> 
> *La cabeza de arriba*, lo otro es desagradable mencionarlo delante de una dama.


Pero tu tienes "ahi" una melena suntuosa :Confused: ? en la parte superior :Confused: ? pero debe parecer una fregona!!!! 8-)

----------


## ingodwetrust

> Obviando a los envidiosos te diré, querida ELLA, que tengo 2 trípodes: Para sujetar elementos electrónico visuales (cámaras de fotos, vídeo..) y un trípode 'natural'....
> 
>  :twisted:


A ver, no es por meter cizaña, pero vamos a fijar criterios... ¡ESTO SÍ ES UN TRÍPODE!.... (Y qué bonita es mi Sevilla).... Que luego hay problemas al aparcar con esto de las medidas....

----------


## ignoto

¿Quién me sacó esa foto?
 :Lol:

----------


## ingodwetrust

Pues no sé.. yo lo llamo el hombre flipper... aquí tiene una foto con el flap abierto....  :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## eidanyoson

Vaya unos salidorros, necesitais retoques en todo, por lo que  se ve...

----------


## ingodwetrust

No no, Eidan, al de la foto no lo "retoquetees" mucho más que se nos sale por la esquina superior derecha del monitor....

----------


## Ricky Berlin

como está el patio hoy ehhh  :117:

----------


## Dogma

¿No os huele a testosterona?

----------


## Gonzalo Orellana

:shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  :shock: Que hay menores en el foro...  :Lol:

----------


## miguelajo

Si es que...una maga es muy peligrosa.
Para un mago juntar sus dos mayores perversiones en un mismo ser...
Lo del la larga melena en la cabeza no lo entiendo...
A mi es que se me está empezando a deshilachar el gorro..je,je,je
que quiere decir lo de IN-GE-NIE-RO?
no lo cojo...
Salu2
Miguel AJO
PD: Como dice Fito....Por la boca muere el pez

----------


## BusyMan

Texto literal:

A: ''Así que tú eres mago?''
B: ''Sí, y tú que eres?''
A: ''Yo soy IN-GE-NIE-RO''
B:...
B: ''Querrás decir PROYECTO DE ingeniero, no?''

Siento B yo mismo y A la otra persona y no es que esté celoso Clau, es que fue muy divertido

----------


## guill

Ingeniero de que? 

Porque yo tambien soy ingeniero... y hay ingenieros e ingenieros...

----------


## miguelajo

Claro porque los de informatica no cuentan...
je,je,je
Verás la que me va a caer...

----------


## zarkov

Yo también soy ingeniero:

discurro con ingenio las trazas y modos de conseguir o ejecutar algo.

¿De verdad que hay quién vacila por ser ingeniero? (no pretendo ofender a nadie, que conste) Puestos a vacilar es mejor decir: soy ES-PE-CU-LA-DOR UR-BA-NÍS-TI-CO.

----------


## ignoto

> Verás la que me va a caer...


Me temo que tu tonsura natural no viene a cuento.

----------


## miguelajo

"tonsura"?
I don´t understand quillo

----------


## ignoto

La tonsura es esa zona de la cocorota que se afeitaban los clérigos en tiempos de Mari Castaña.

----------


## zarkov

O que sale de forma natural cuando lo dice el otoño de la edad (el cartón para entendernos).

----------


## ignoto

> Pero tu tienes "ahi" una melena suntuosa? en la parte superior? pero debe parecer una fregona!!!! 8-)


Fregona de mango LARGO, recalco.

----------


## Ella

jo, me estais cambiando el hilo...bueno pondre mi anuncio aqui:
si hay alguna persona de carita risueña y buen....paquete, que me envie un mp   :Wink:  , podremos ser muy amigos...  :Lol:

----------


## shark

eso ya lo veremos en almusafes , pirata.... :twisted:

----------


## Xavi-Z

:shock:

----------


## ignoto

> eso ya lo veremos en almusafes , pirata.... :twisted:


Este año viene Réné Lavand. Una gala entera él solito.

----------


## shark

tu si que me estas calentando..... voy a tener que ir 8-)

----------


## ign

> ...si hay alguna persona de carita risueña y buen....paquete, que me envie un mp   , podremos ser muy amigos...


Yo siempre tengo la cara muy risueña... 

¡Qué lástima que salga tan serio en mi último avatar! Bueno, luego te envío una fotito dedicada donde salga sonriente  :D .
¡Ah! Y puedes devolverme el favor con una foto tuya si quieres...   :Oops:

----------


## Dogma

¿Alguna vez ha crecido un hilo tanto tan rapido? ¿No será eso una señal de ciertas necesidades no cubiertas satisfactoriamente? ¿Que entendemos por "juegos de manos?

----------


## magikko

"jo, me estais cambiando el hilo...bueno pondre mi anuncio aqui: 
si hay alguna persona de carita risueña y buen....paquete, que me envie un mp  , podremos ser muy amigos... "


Estas mujeres de hoy que rapido olvidan!!! de tanto repetir mi nombre en esas noches calidas pensaba que no se le olvidaria.... pero ya vi que me tienes en el abandono he :Confused:  yo tan noble, buen muchaco, guapo y atento contigo y dios! me mandas a un cajon, ya veras he??   :Smile1:  


pues ve, yo me apunto  :D que no esta nada mal recordar viejos tiempos (6 horas al dia durante estas vacaciones de invierno  alcanzan?)

pd: "Mas caliente que el sol" de FOBIA ..... hoy me tocaba a mi, te la dedico  ;0)

----------


## Marco Antonio

Shark... dale caña!!!! por lo que nos toca.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

¡Cómo sois! Aparece una hembra y acabáis todos cacareando como palomos y pegándoos entre vosotros. 

Pues bien, quiero deciros quemientras vosotros os tirábais los trastos a las calvas, yo he mantenido una estupenda conversación telefónica con Ella. No es por dar envidia peeeerooooooo......... me ha ofrecido ir a pasar el domingo a su casa, porque está solita (RI-GU-RO-SA-MEN-TE cierto). Ya podéis acabar la pelea porque Ella y yo hemos congeniado divinamente....


Por cierto, Ella, mi voz te ha encantado.. pero he de decirte que no es lo mejor que tengo... 8-)

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> si hay alguna persona de carita risueña y buen....paquete, que me envie un mp   , podremos ser muy amigos...


Uff, pues en mi paquete pone Bicycle aunque si es cuestion de gustos, no me importa cambiar a Fournier  :117: 

(ala, contentos no? ya he picado yo tb en este gallinero... manda eggs)

----------


## ignoto

> Shark... dale caña!!!! por lo que nos toca.


Nada, que me voy a tener que pelear con el club de los espejos cocoroteros.

Pues que sepáis que soy malvado y aterrador.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Con el club no, te vas a enfrentar con la plana mayor!!!!

malvado y aterrador en esa foto que has puesto en el avatar para que la gente normal no se dirija a ti. Porque luego hay que verte con tus angelitos... pero si eres un pedazo de pan candeal.

----------


## Marco Antonio

En cuanto al Irlandes...

- Ya te pillaré por el barrio...., pelirrojo.

----------


## ignoto

¡No señor!
¡No señor!
¡No señor!

¡Soy malvado y aterrador!

Mira ------>  :evil: 

¿Lo ves?

----------


## Marco Antonio

Lo que veo es que sin las gafas pierdes mucho.... en cuanto a esos picos rojos que te salen de la cabeza.... y que parecen cuern.... mejor no me pronuncio.
 :Lol:

----------


## Rafa de la Torre

> Claro porque los de informatica no cuentan...
> je,je,je
> Verás la que me va a caer...


Si que te va a caer, por mucho Miguelajo que seas, te va a caer.........

Bueno, te lo perdono porque este hilo de Ella parece ya un chat de terra, y a mí me tiene más contento y más tontorrón........

Ella, mujer, mira mi carita risueña que me tengo que buscar una excusa para ir a Madrid.

Un saludo
Rafa Muñoz

----------


## manlex

¿De qué va este post? ¿De qué hay que salvar a Ella? ¿De su virginidad...?
¿Esto es un foro de magia o una subasta?

hombre, no esta mal divertirse de vez en cuando, pero... no sé, no sé

----------


## Felipe

Va de a ver quién le hace unas magias espectaculares a Ella.

----------


## ign

Vaya hilo más pecaminoso... 

A mí me gusta más pasear bajo las doradas ramas otoñales de los caducos árboles mientras el decadente Sol convierte el entorno en una atmósfera anaranjada... ...y ese instante en el que recibes un "te quiero" vespertino de la persona amada...

Debería dejar la magia y hacerme escritor...  :roll:

----------


## magomago

> A mí me gusta más pasear bajo las doradas ramas otoñales de los caducos árboles mientras el decadente Sol convierte el entorno en una atmósfera anaranjada... ...y ese instante en el que recibes un "te quiero" vespertino de la persona amada...


Creo que me acabo de enamorar........... ¿Te gustan los chicos con barba o quieres que me afeite ?

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Vaya hilo más pecaminoso... 
> 
> A mí me gusta más pasear bajo las doradas ramas otoñales de los caducos árboles mientras el decadente Sol convierte el entorno en una atmósfera anaranjada...


Yo prefiero que Ella se venga con este caduco decadente a retozar bajo el sol y que goce de mi otoñal y anaranjada rama en una atmósfera pecaminosa....

----------


## ign

> Yo prefiero que Ella se venga con este caduco decadente a retozar bajo el sol y que goce de mi otoñal y anaranjada rama en una atmósfera pecaminosa....


Sabía yo que ibas a soltar alguna de esas...   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Magomago, lo siento mucho, pero es que me encuentro obnubilado ante la sonriente mirada de Ella, por lo que no puedo pensar en otra persona que no sea ella (es decir, Ella)...

Me aburro mucho, así que voy a improvisar un poco antes de irme a echar la siesta...
_
Querida Ella:

Entiendo que tengas preferencia
por Omaller y su experiencia,
pero yo compenso esa carencia
con mi dulce cara de inocencia._

¡Toma ya!

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> Sabía yo que ibas a soltar alguna de esas...


Es que me lo has puesto a 'webo'.

_No hagas caso, Clau
de Ign el conquense
pues ni en Cadiz ni en Orense
Chica alguna ha 'catau'

La experiencia es un grado
y en esto del placer
yo sé bien que hacer
para darte agrado

Te puedo demostrar
cómo mis rojos cabellos
rojos, digo, todos ellos
te van a encantar

Con mi cítara armado
a tu ventana iré a trovar
y yo te haré gozar
como nadie antes ha logrado

Acabemos esto pronto
o llegará el tal Mariano
y este hilo enviará al guano
y nos quedará cara de tontos.

_

----------


## ign

:Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Muy bien O'Malley, has ganado una batalla, pero no la guerra.

Volveré, ¡¡Muahahahahahaha!!...  :evil:

----------


## manlex

Por lo menos el hilo sirve para estimular la creatividad y sacar esa vena literaria que casi todos tenemos dentro, muy bien, muy bien,

----------


## magikko

:evil: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Hay que tercos compañeros,
No lo entienden toda via,
Me dan tristeza montoneros
¿Se dan cuanta que Ella es mia?

Ella me adorta mas que a nada!
De un amor puro somos presos,
Me lo dice estando recostada,
Y gastandonos la boca a besos.

No me importa si son demasiados,
los haré entender uno a uno..
yo realizo sus sueños mas deseados,
y la satisfago como ninguno.

Que al pirata la cotorra lo atienda,
Y a los demas su "mano consoladora"
El que kiera entender que entienda,
Que esta niña solo ami me adora.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Yo se una que dice...

Me subí a la reja....

pero casi mejor que no la escribo.

----------


## ign

Nos estamos desviando del tema otra vez,   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  .

Poneos poetas si quereis... Yo, para conquistar a Ella, me arrancaré por Nino Bravo (y os aseguro que cuando voy a un karaoke lo hago):

_"Y busqué entre tus caaaaartas, aaaaaamarillas..."_

----------


## Ricky Berlin

> Yo se una que dice...
> 
> Me subí a la reja....
> 
> pero casi mejor que no la escribo.


Ya hago yo el esfuerzo  :117: 

Me subí a la reja, 
  con la ***** tiesa 
  y le dije "¿Niña 
  me las quieres ver...?" 

  "Con mucho gusto 
  se las vería, 
  pero esas macetas 
  no me dejan ver" 

  "¡Qué coño macetas, 
  si son mis pelotas!" 

  "Me quedé asombrada 
  y sobrecogida 
  al verlas pelotas 
  del muchacho aquel" 

  ESTRIBILLO 

  "Qué tío, vaya pelotas, 
  si parecen angelotes de los que hinchan los carrillos en los cuadros de... 
  Murillo... 

  "Qué tío, vaya pelotas, 
  y eso que cuelga en el medio más que po... 
  ...lla es un martillo...

----------


## magikko

"...Qué tío, vaya pelotas, si parecen angelotes de los que hinchan los carrillos en los cuadros de... Murillo... "

 Adrian Murillo = Magikko


Hata que alguien me reconoce algo bueno   :Oops:

----------


## miguelajo

Pues si te arrancas por Nino Bravo...el Noelia está reservado...
Yo canto Gavilán o Paloma de Pablo Abraira...SUPERA ESO!!!!
je,je,je

----------


## Felipe

Pues yo "Con un sorbito de champán". Bueno, ya no, cantaba.

----------


## Manel Vicenç

:shock:  :shock:  :shock: 
...bueeennooooooooooooo... la que se ha liado... menuda panda!



> Claro porque los de informatica no cuentan...
> je,je,je
> Verás la que me va a caer...


Me doi por ofendido.

----------


## Krumlov

Todo esto está muy bien, pero... ¿Y a nosotros? ¿Quién nos salva de Ella?
En fín, Claudia, te voy a echar una mano con tu anuncio:
"Se busca mago, experto en empalmes y levitaciones parciales, que sepa echar polvos mágicos, con habilidad para manipulaciones close-up, lentidigitación o prestidigitación según necesidades...etc.." 
 :D

----------


## dreaigon

Madre mia, a esto enseguida le vamos a tener que poner el "dos de diamantes" en la esquinita superior derecha y prohibir la entrada a benjamines.

----------


## Ayy

esto para los muchos profanos que piensan que la magia es aburrida xD

----------


## dreaigon

Si, eso va a ser, pero chicos no os parece que somos muchos para una sola muchacha se va a asustar.

----------


## toletum91zgz

.....

----------


## Ella

bueno, el post era de diciembre, pero no esoty hecha un lio, el truco esta en no entrega rel corazon y disfrugar con todos   :Lol:

----------


## dreaigon

que bonico te a quedado eso hija

----------


## potey_10

EStair seguros que ninguno teneis novia por ahi  :Confused:  jajaja

que pensaran !!!!!

----------


## Ella

> EStair seguros que ninguno teneis novia por ahi  jajaja
> 
> que pensaran !!!!!


las relaciones no son para toda la vida, aveces suceden cosas...el matrimonio si... (aveces   :Lol:  )

----------


## eidanyoson

Ella deberías ir directita al infierno por estropear de estas maneras las relaciones  :evil:  :evil:  :evil:  :evil: (aunque leerte resulte sumamente divertido :twisted :Smile1: 

 Menos mal que no es tan fiero el león como lo pintan   :P

----------


## Ella

> Menos mal que no es tan fiero el león como lo pintan   :P


y tu que sabes caperucita :Confused:   :Wink:  

de pequeña queria ser sex simbol, y ahora me he dado cuenta que mi verdadera vocacion es ser SEX SIMBOL INTERNACIONAL!!!! wahahahahahaha

----------


## ElIlusionista

Oye, que yo tb estoy soltero.... así que uno más que se une a la pelea por Clau :D

----------


## swaze

no se para que peleáis pienso conquistarla yo algún día....(¿de sueños también se vive no?)

----------


## toletum91zgz

.....

----------


## Némesis

Pues yo creo que eso que dices de no entregar el corazón no te lo crees ni tú.  :D

----------


## Ella

> Pues yo creo que eso que dices de no entregar el corazón no te lo crees ni tú.  :D


mi corazon lo tiene popt, el resto de mi cuerpo lo podeis repartir entre vosotros..   :Lol:

----------


## Némesis

:(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(  :(

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> mi corazon lo tiene popt, el resto de mi cuerpo lo podeis repartir entre vosotros..


¿Eso quiere decir que puedo repetir? mmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! (Os lo aseguro, esta chica tiene una mente para la magia y un cuerpo para la lujuría.......)

----------

